

Google withdraws public DNS service from Brazil - flyt
http://www.renesys.com/2013/10/google-dns-departs-brazil-ahead-new-law/

======
camkego
If this gets signed into law, then Google will be required to host Gmail in
Brazil? If that's the case, does this also apply to any Saas business? Is
Brazil going to effectively make it prohibitive for 99% of Saas businesses to
permit Brazilian users? Que Feia ( How gross )

